

Ask HN: If you have Photoshop, which version do you have? - kineticac

For those using Adobe Photoshop, which version do you use?  CS2, CS3, CS4?  What's your favorite feature of each or reason for sticking to one or the other?<p>I'm trying to figure out which to use, I currently use CS3 but not sure if CS4 is worthwhile as I do photo editing and mockups from time to time.
======
ScottWhigham
CS4 is buggy but faster than CS3, particularly if you use Illustrator, Bridge
or InDesign in conjunction with Photoshop. Overall I use none of the new
features but the speed improvements makes it worth it.

------
Gibbon
I still use CS2.. many of the printers I've worked with in the last few years
still use Illustrator 9 and photoshop 7

------
Tangurena
I just got CS4 (from one of the suites). I haven't had time to use it.

